# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > The Rumour Mill >  Claire Cunningham/Devine Returning?

## tammyy2j

Well since she is leaving EE could she return to Hollyoaks and if its true Max dies before his wedding to Steph would Claire be entitled to anything?

Are Max and Claire divorced or does he think she is dead?

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

He thinks she's dead, but because she's not technically he's committing an offence by marrying Steph. 

She wouldn't be entitled to anything unless he'd put it in his will. (Which I doubt he would've  :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## Bryan

> He thinks she's dead, but because she's not technically he's committing an offence by marrying Steph. 
> 
> She wouldn't be entitled to anything unless he'd put it in his will. (Which I doubt he would've )


of course she'd be entitled to everything, if he hadn't written a will everything goes directly to his wife - Claire.

----------


## lizann

> Well since she is leaving EE could she return to Hollyoaks and if its true Max dies before his wedding to Steph would Claire be entitled to anything?
> 
> Are Max and Claire divorced or does he think she is dead?


I think they are divorced did he give her the Loft in the settlement. I really hope Max doesn't die and that he leaves with OB. 


I don't understand why she returned to Eastenders anyways she was better in Hollyoaks but there is only so much they can do with a villian before there get their comeuppance. 

I hope she returns and kills annoying Louise and then Warren kills her

----------


## Chris_2k11

Im sure they got divorced? anyway ive defo got the feeling shes coming back now shes left EE.

----------


## tammyy2j

GEMMA Bissix is back from the dead and heading home to Hollyoaks.

Gorgeous Gemma, 25, right, most recently seen on ITV1âs Dancing On Ice, was a smash hit on the Channel 4 show as super-bitch Clare Cunningham.

She left late in 2007 with pals fearing Clare had died and been left in a watery grave.

But viewers saw her leaving with a rich businessman, jetting off to a new life in the sun.

Now with Hollyoaks producers chasing a new prime-time slot On Channel 4, Gemma is coming back. 

An insider said: âGemma was awesome as Clare and they want her back.

âHer contract is still being sorted but itâs virtually sealed.â

Soap comebacks arenât unusual for Gemma who left Hollyoaks to make another soap return â to EastEnders.

She made a surprise re-appearance last February in Albert Square as Clare Bates, a role she first played between the ages of nine and 14.

Gemma left for a second time last summer.

Meanwhile soapland has been affected by the terrible weather in the last week â and worst hit were Gemmaâs old haunts in Walford.

The showâs set in Elstree, Herts, was deluged with snow meaning that filming for some key outside scenes was thrown into chaos.

----------

